# Full time cat-sitting job available in Manchester



## Loosellama (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

I run a successful and well-established cat-sitting business in Manchester and am on the hunt for someone to take over as I'm having a baby in early 2015 and can't look after both it and all my regular furries. I work on my own and am available to my clients seven days a week so it would be a big commitment and lifestyle change, but it's a fantastic job which earns a good wage and I'm very sad that I can't continue doing it. 
I'm looking to either sell the business or take someone on on a self-employed basis to do the day-to-day work (visits, bookings, meeting new clients etc) while I focus on being a mum to a non-furry being. This is very much a full-time job for someone who loves cats, is utterly reliable and trustworthy and owns a car.
Happy to chat in more detail to anyone who is interested.
Thanks 
Lucy


----------



## mrfangs (Nov 1, 2013)

Hiya Lucy,

This sounds like a great job role, i am very interested. Where in manchester are you based and are you still looking for somebody?

Please let me know and how best to contact you.

All the best

Rebecca


----------



## Loosellama (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Rebecca

Apologies for not responding sooner, I thought I'd get notification of any replies by email but didn't!

I'm actually now on the hunt for someone to buy the business, but might still be persuaded to take someone on to look after everything while I'm on maternity leave if they're a strong contender.

I live in Salford although the majority of my clients are in the Chorlton, Didsbury, Whalley Range area. Also visit cats in the city centre and Salford, although there are fewer there.

My website is Furry Feet | Cat-sitting and small animal care, have a look and if you're interested then I'm more than happy to chat,

Thanks

Lucy


----------

